
Ubuntu 7.04 Released - reitzensteinm
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
======
wammin
If you're planning on upgrading ... might want to wait a couple days. The
update servers are slammed right now. It too me 12 hours to download some 1400
update packages (from 6.10). Though I'm happy to report that the update went
very smoothly.

